# Free single pattern from Elena Nodel for limited time (June 9th)



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://anadiomenadesigns.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/uncle-george.html?m=1

Above link is self-explanatory with coupon code. Enjoy.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you very much! Got Romantika. Adorable!


----------



## Sewsyourmom 51 (Jun 5, 2013)

My condolences on the loss of your dear Uncle George, I think you will continue to feel his love and support. Thank you so much I am trying Allspice for my 6 granddaughters!


----------



## margieelisabeth (Aug 8, 2012)

So Sorry for your loss. And thank you for your gift to us all. My Dad will be gone one year on Monday, and it still feels like it was yesterday.  But like your Uncle, he will live in our hearts forever. So... "lifting my wine glass", here is to your Uncle, my Dad, and all those who we love who have left this world for the next.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, he will be with you always.
I downloaded cosmopolitan thank you very much.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry, condolences should be sent to Elena Nodel, not me. Please use her blog.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Your Uncle George sounds like a sweetheart and you have a very generous spirit. Thank you and hugs.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for the offer Elena but I won't get one just because they are free. I am sorry for the loss of your Uncle George, he sounds a lovely man.
I must say that all your designs are absolutely beautiful. You are very talented


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for such a sweet tribute. I choose moody


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss I downloaded Moody thank you very much. When I wear it I will remember your uncle


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you very much.
I offer you my condolences.
Got Merlia scarf.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I tried to get Saffron baby but it did not recognise the code


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Rosieredhair said:


> Your Uncle George sounds like a sweetheart and you have a very generous spirit. Thank you and hugs.


I have downloaded "Sweet Poppy" for my granddaughter. I would like to make a donation to a charity of your choice. Thank you Elena.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for the link - we will celebrate Uncle George when we knit the lovely designs.


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you very much i will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

pin_happy said:


> http://anadiomenadesigns.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/uncle-george.html?m=1
> 
> Above link is self-explanatory with coupon code. Enjoy.


Thank you so much for the pattern, Sea Princess. Your generosity is a lovely tribute to your Uncle George.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for your kind offer, I will make a beautiful scarf for someone in my family who is fighting cancer right now. Thanks again



pin_happy said:


> http://anadiomenadesigns.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/uncle-george.html?m=1
> 
> Above link is self-explanatory with coupon code. Enjoy.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I will celebrate with you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you,I am sorry for your loss and grateful for your generosity.


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for the generous gift of a pattern and I think the way you are celebrating his his life is awesome.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

what am I doing wrong? I went to ravelry, but the code "celebrate" was rejected at checkout...I wanted the "nala" bolero


----------



## willibaquilter (Oct 15, 2012)

thank you. I, too, cared for my aged aunt. She was a delightful person who could always make me laugh. Maybe she and George will meet. Ann


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you very much. Sounds like your Uncle George was fortunate to have you too. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

The links don't work.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

other people seem to be able to do it, though


----------



## gcat (Feb 10, 2011)

A very sweet and memorable gesture. I am sorry for your loss. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Reading your tribute brought tears. You have truly been blessed to have someone like your Uncle George in your life.
We all need an Uncle George.
Thank you for sharing your patterns.


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

so sorry for your lost the link didnt worked i will have a drink for George


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

All I get is the picture; what am I doing wrong? Help, please


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/elena-nodel


----------



## Sewsyourmom 51 (Jun 5, 2013)

That happened to me too, just go to Ravelry and search for Elena Nodel, choose a pattern then use celebrate in the code area.....it worked for me. All the thank you messages to her are nice but we need to put them directly on her blog since the original post here was by someone else. I tried to post on her blog but I am not sure it worked.


----------



## Sewsyourmom 51 (Jun 5, 2013)

marimom said:


> All I get is the picture; what am I doing wrong? Help, please


That happened to me too, just go to Ravelry and search for Elena Nodel, choose a pattern then use celebrate in the code area.....it worked for me. All the thank you messages to her are nice but we need to put them directly on her blog since the original post here was by someone else. I tried to post on her blog but I am not sure it worked.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you and your Uncle George for your generosity. I chose Alchemist for my great niece. Love all your stuff and will purchase in the future. Uncle George sounds like a very cool guy. You were lucky to have each other. Everyone should have a special person like him in their lives. He must have been so proud of you.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you so much! This is such a generous way to celebrate your Uncle's life. I will think of him and the love you shared when I use this pattern.


----------



## Anadiomena (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for letting people know.


----------



## Anadiomena (Sep 26, 2012)

The code will only work for my self published designs (except the MKAL's)
See this link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/anadiomenas-designs/patterns


----------



## Anadiomena (Sep 26, 2012)

Nala is owned by Classic Elite.

The offer is for my selfpublished designs (except the MKAL's)

See here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/anadiomenas-designs/patterns


----------



## Anadiomena (Sep 26, 2012)

I fixed the link, apologies about that.

See here for the patterns: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/anadiomenas-designs/patterns


----------



## Anadiomena (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for you kind thoughts and messages.

George would be proud to know he touched so many people and brought a little joy to you all.


----------



## Anadiomena (Sep 26, 2012)

That is very kind of you - perhaps choose a local children's charity. George loved all his family very much so that feels like something he would like.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity. May God bless you and comfort you.


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

What a lovely tribute to your uncle! You were lucky to have him, but he was also very lucky to have a niece like you to care for him.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

it will only work for her designs, not those from other companies, like classic elite...that is the mistake I made...


----------



## Annette Slade (Nov 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I love that you are celebrating his life - when I knit your pattern I will think of you and your uncle and the wonderful relationship you have shared. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

vershi said:


> I tried to get Saffron baby but it did not recognise the code


I tried the same so I got saffron instead.


----------



## JohanneMila (May 10, 2013)

Thank you for your great gesture. I received my copy of sea princess for my GD. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Grandma Cate (May 3, 2011)

Here's a toast to your Uncle George! Thank you for "Coral Skirt." 
I still feel as you do about my dad and mom. We had an expression "Let George do it" when we wanted to put some task off to another time. Such understanding. I loved "George" too!


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, it must be a very difficult time for you and I thank you for the pattern I chose the spice girls.


----------



## cpierson (Apr 28, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Thanks so much for the pattern


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you for your kind gesture -I chose Sea Princess as I thought it would be lovely for my friend to knit for her grandaughter.


----------



## lemonygodess (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Uncle George.We all have those special people who will be sorely missed!We are raising a glass to him now!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Uncle George will forever live within your heart. 
Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

I tried to download the cable scarf but my laptop kept telling me this file is harmful to your computer !!
Thanks for the thought and so sorry about George. he looks a lovely guy xxxx


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity; I will be using the design to do a charity project as well as do something for me. Having had a recent death in my family, I can empathize with your family. It is wonderful that you have had such an influence in your life.


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Keep the good memories and feel comfort that he is in a better place. Thank you for your gift to us all. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well saw the post with Uncle George's photo.
What a handsome gent. And you can just see kindness in his face.
You were blessed to be able to share your life with such a wonderful person. And I am sure you have lots of happy memories.
RIP Uncle George until we meet.
Linda


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

I was not able to fine her patterns on Ravelry. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

look for sewsyourmom51 on page 3--she had trouble also--see her note to ease your process


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for that offer. Sorry to hear of her loss.


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

I did as you suggested and was able to get a pattern. Thanks for you help and patience, I appreciate it so much.


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

God bless you and your Uncle George. That was a thoughtful thing to do and I thank you very much for the pattern.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you. I chose Maritimes. What a wonderful way to honor your uncle.

I got the pattern into my Ravelry library, but it won't download.


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

I will knit my sweater with your Uncle in mind. Thank for the gift.


----------



## Kathd (Nov 1, 2011)

I was unable to post this to Anadiomena's blog, but want thank her for the 'celebrate' offer. While we all celebrate such a well-lived life, I also sympathize with her family for their loss.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I got Flirty_Berberis, so cute for a little girl. Thank you so much for the pattern, so sorry about losing your Uncle George.


----------



## 1baxi07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of your Uncle George.What a great tribute. I got Sea Princess. Thank you very kindly


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Elena, memories of your Uncle George will encircle the world due to you generosity. Thank you. xoxo


----------



## Anadiomena (Sep 26, 2012)

autumngoose said:


> I tried to download the cable scarf but my laptop kept telling me this file is harmful to your computer !!
> Thanks for the thought and so sorry about George. he looks a lovely guy xxxx


"If you have antiviral software, and it scans pdfs, isolates them to ensure they are clean etc you are normally ok but you could still get a warning for every file depending on how you have set up your security, just to alert you to the fact you are downloading something unchecked and unknown.

_Each program, and each type of filter that you use can have different types of alerts on it. A warning does not always mean there is something wrong with the pattern it might just mean you have opted to go for manual checks on each and every file to make a manual decision as to whether to download it or not and remind you that unknown files could be potentially harmful. This should alert you to check your protection is on, and that you can sanitise the file and keep it."_

There was a thread on ravelry about that recently - the quote is from that thread - it appears some browsers were updated and that became the default message.
This is a link to the thread: http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/for-the-love-of-ravelry/2422073/26-50#31


----------



## Anadiomena (Sep 26, 2012)

Izziebear said:


> Thank you. I chose Maritimes. What a wonderful way to honor your uncle.
> 
> I got the pattern into my Ravelry library, but it won't download.


I checked and it should be in your library ready for download.


----------



## Anadiomena (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind messages.

I think my uncle would be very proud to know he made so many of you happy these last few days.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I tried the same so I got saffron instead.


I got Lavanda, I see now why we could not get Saffron.


----------



## Nancy Elaine (Mar 28, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. One can just see the kindness in your Uncle George's face. You are so blessed to have had him in your life, and now he is blessed with eternal life. Thank you for sharing in his wish that you celebrate life. I chose the Sweet Poppy pattern, and can't wait to make it. Your designs are wonderful!!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I tried, but my PayPal account was charged. Never found a place to enter the code. Oh, well.


----------



## JanHarvey (Sep 22, 2012)

linda6200 said:


> I tried, but my PayPal account was charged. Never found a place to enter the code. Oh, well.


This is where you enter the code - can you see where it says *'use a coupon code'* - click there and a box will appear for you to put the code in.

The pattern will then be free. So complete the 'purchase'.
You will not need to enter paypal or put in any payment details.

Perhaps you would like to try again for another design.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing. Very generous gift for all of us.


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you so much. I finally did get a pattern , but I thank you for a great reply!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, Jan -- maybe I will. I see the problem, I think -- I wasn't on the Ravelry site.


----------



## absolutelymagic (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your Uncle George. After taking care of him for so long,you will certainly feel the loss. Again, sosorry


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

So sweet and generous of you. I am so sorry for your loss and offer my condolences. Your uncle sounds like a very special person. I downloaded Cinammon for my GD and when I knit it for her, I will think of you and your uncle.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. He sounded like an incredible person.
I tried to download Allspice 365 but the checkout would not recognize the code. However, I will be back to purchase the pattern, I have 6 little granddaughters who would all die for a lovely, girly, frilly sweater like that.


----------



## cmhaskin (Mar 22, 2012)

You are so kind to make this offer in his memory. For some reason, it wouldn't accept the code from me, but I did get to see your lovely patterns and gain an appreciation of your fondness for your uncle. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChristineK (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been charged for pattern - would not accept "celebrate" code. I do like the pattern but I normally would not have paid this amount for 1 pattern.
Christine Kent.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

The offer was until June 9th. It is over now and the coupon code will cease to work. Such a generous offer. I thank you again.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Tried several times on the 9th. Code was not acsepted then either. Never did get my selection.


----------

